# format slices



## gianD748 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello,

I have one slice of my HD that is FAT type. I was thaught to install windows as second OS but I changed idea.

I would like to format this slice in BSD format. Could you send to me some links where there is written the way to do so?

many thanks

gian


----------



## Beastie (Jun 16, 2010)

Create labels: `# bsdlabel -w /dev/adNsM`

Newfs partition a: `# newfs -U /dev/adNsMa`

And you may need to change the slice's sysid to 165 using `# fdisk -u /dev/adN`.

N is the appropriate ATA disk number (starts at 0) and M is the appropriate slice number (starts at 1).


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 16, 2010)

Please, please make a backup first.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2010)

The handbook has some information: Handbook: 18.3 Adding Disks


----------

